# Amplificador 150W con pcb a ver que les parece



## lucalorito (Ene 13, 2009)

A ver que les parece este diseño...buscando por el foro creo que nadie lo publicó...está muy prolijo.
Saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 13, 2009)

el esquema se ve borroso podrias subirlo otra ves para ver si se logran ver bien las referencias


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2009)

Debe distorsionar bastante el circuito ese. Tiene realimentación ¿POSITIVA?.


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 14, 2009)

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> el esquema se ve borroso podrias subirlo otra ves para ver si se logran ver bien las referencias


Intentaré subirlo con mayor definición hoy mismo
P.D. Mientras a ver si alguien es capaz de simularlo para ver como responde.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

4 tensiones de alimentación
Realimentación ¿ Por la entrada ? (Como si fuera un inversor, en realidad lo es)
Y esa configuración de amplificador de corriente (Los 6 transistores del medio)

Habiendo tantos esquemas ya probados y mucho mas sencillos MMmmmmmmm...

Pon el link de donde lo sacaste


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 14, 2009)

Me pareció interesante...se sale de lo normal....y los componentes son discretos y fáciles de conseguir.
¿ Cuatro tensiones? estoy ciego...sí..parece que se realimenta de la entrada.


----------



## macr0s666 (Mar 1, 2010)

saludos tengo un circuito de una amplicador de 150 watt y quisiera saber si el diagrama esta bien aqui le mando el diagrama espero sus consejos y de ante mano gracias..
aqui le mando l url del diagrma

http://usuarios.multimania.es/MScript/amp150w.jpg

ate marco


----------



## palomo (Mar 1, 2010)

macr0s666 dijo:


> saludos tengo un circuito de una amplicador de 150 watt y quisiera saber si el diagrama esta bien aqui le mando el diagrama espero sus consejos y de ante mano gracias..
> aqui le mando l url del diagrma
> 
> http://usuarios.multimania.es/MScript/amp150w.jpg
> ...



Hola macros, si mal no recuerdo de este amplificador ya se hablo aqui en el foro, a algunos si les funciono estos fueron contados, a otros les hiso pasar malos momentos,  tal parece que oscilaba mucho, ocupa el buscador lo mas seguro es que lo encuentres y podras leer las experiencias de muchos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Hola macros, si mal no recuerdo de este amplificador ya se hablo aqui en el foro,......


Si y bastante.
Si no recuerdo mal la conclusión era que con transistores "Legales" funcionaba caso contrario = No


----------

